# Black Trumpets



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

found yesterday....my buddy found just as much.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice haul... Thats one shoom I dont find many of.. I think I just have a hard time seeing them..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Very nice!

That about matches my total for the season. Hoping to catch a few more.

Oak?


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice haul koby. Same place as last find? thanks for the call that you were going out again.......................buddy.


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> Nice haul koby. Same place as last find? thanks for the call that you were going out again.......................buddy.


you said that you had to get up early in the morning....i took that to mean you had no intention of heading out.

ill make it up to you....ill bring you a nice bag of dried ones........buddy.


----------

